# Any other Pilgrims Around?



## LeeevinKansas (Nov 11, 2011)

I often wonder if any other modern day pilgrims are on stp at all? this being mainly most likely "pagan pilgrims" ...?

ppl tend to be pretty secretive about their beliefs ive noticed on the road, which is totally cool cuz i am as well, but since i am a pilgrim for life, im just curious if anyone else on the road happens to be one as well.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Nov 11, 2011)

not sure how to answer this... but yeah I guess I'd call myself one. I think it all depends on the persons definition of pilgrim. I generally love visiting places where there are some sort of spiritual aspect in nature and I often leave some sort of gift behind as an offering to that place, typically small things like bracelets or necklaces that I've made and worn for a while. one of my bracelets is somewhere in the colorado mountains hanging round a tree branch near a river. that sort of stuff.

i sure ain't going around spreading the word of my personal beliefs though. especially in the south.


----------



## LeeevinKansas (Nov 11, 2011)

yea i dont share my beliefs i was just curious if someone else was a pilgrim at all.


----------



## bryanpaul (Nov 11, 2011)

beleive in god.... he made you...this is all his creation...your soul will pass on to another realm of existence of his creation....outside of god there is nothing...complete and utter nothingness....everything that "exists" is from and through and part of "him"..............oops


----------



## Earth (Nov 11, 2011)

Air is God
(because without it, we do not exist)

As for pilgrams, I'm not so sure I'm in agreement with the one's who landed on Plymouth Rock
Their beliefs seemed a bit too insane for my taste.....


----------



## bryanpaul (Nov 11, 2011)

Earth said:


> Air is God
> (because without it, we do not exist)
> 
> As for pilgrams, I'm not so sure I'm in agreement with the one's who landed on Plymouth Rock
> Their beliefs seemed a bit too insane for my taste.....


fer real!.... dude needs to define "pilgrim"....because the silly hat idiot honkys that ended up in massachusetts dont do a whole lot for me.....


----------



## LeeevinKansas (Nov 11, 2011)

a pilgrim is a traveler who is from afar visiting somewhere of religious importance.

i consider myself a pilgrim for life bc of what my beliefs dictate. theres a million places for me to visit of importance to me. plus my life is a pilgrimage, spiritually. hard to explain in without getting into detail u know


----------



## LeeevinKansas (Nov 11, 2011)

theres also cultural pilgrims like those that travel to visit elvis presleys place in memphis
according to wiki lol


----------



## JackieBlue (Nov 11, 2011)

to be be a pilgrim is only to make a pilgrimage or voyage to a place of honor, to pay tribute. it doesn't matter what thing you are honoring on the pilgrimage. so really the only difference between a "traveler" and a "pilgrim" is that the traveler doesn't practice religious/ honorable intent?

i dunno seems like everyone is a pilgrim to me. consciously or subconsciously.

doesn't everyone have a reason for going anywhere?


----------

